# Lowrance waterproof??



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I took my first flip this past weekend and my elite 4 went for a dip less than a minute but the thing filled to the brim with water. I got it sitting in rice but I'm pretty sure it's done for. My question is aren't they supposed to be waterproof? I've had the thing less than 3 months. I didn't notice but I'm pretty sure a wave from entry knocked the protective sd card rubber deal off before I flipped. The ads say perfect for kayaks. Do they not expect you to ever flip??


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't believe any of the FFs are truly waterproof. Companies will use the term water "resistant" when talking about their product. It's never a good idea to dunk them. I would start looking for your receipt to do a warranty claim.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

That's what I'm in the process of doing. In the field this week will try to get it worked out as soon as I get back. Just wanted to make sure I'm not running into a dead end.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

man, that sucks..give it a few days...or just leave it in the garage (hot in there) see what happens. I take mine out and put it inside a drybag on reentry.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Stick it in a bag full of rice.


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

I have had an old Eagle Fish Elite for 3-4 yrs now. Plenty of surf launches and regretfully full submersions after rolling in the surf a few times with no issues what so ever. There should be a seal that I would assume has a defect or was not installed properly. I think companies would be walking a fine line advertising "waterproof" for a "water resistant" piece of equipment. I know in my owner’s manual it says fully submersible! Good luck with the warranty. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I just sent my Lowrance back last week for warranty replacement as the screen became covered in condensation from the inside and became useless. The rubber plug for the SD card slot sucks in my opinion and I'm seriously considering putting my card in and filling the space where the rubber plug goes with rubber cement, silicone caulk, or goop. It might be a pain in the ass to get that out later if I ever need to, but it should be possible and will give me peace of mind.

BTW, I had an Eagle Cuda s/Map 350 prior to the GPS failing in it. I sent it back for warranty repair and Navico gave me a Lowrance Mark 4. Lowrance owns Eagle if you didn't know. There are some features I like better in the Mark 4, but I was happy with the Cuda and it worked great and had great battery life. I have had a few issues with the Mark 4 but have not completely written it off. If this next one fails, I'm going to a Humminbird.

The bag of rice thing makes sense. I maybe should have tried that, but I think it may have already been too late.


----------



## LukeS (Jun 26, 2011)

I flipped and my Mark-4 was under water for maybe 20 seconds. It worked for an hour after that. Packed up went home and tried it on the next trip with no luck, the SD card was rusted into the slot and I had to use pliers to get it out.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i also have the elite 4 and i have ruined one from the sd card slot rubber flap, it sucks, i love my lowrance but the rubber flap blows, seal it up anyway possible.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Stick it in a bag full of rice.


Rice won't get the salt out, may help for a while but the salt 
will eventually get to it


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

It'll Fish said:


> Rice won't get the salt out, may help for a while but the salt
> will eventually get to it


Agreed. Best plan is to keep the water out all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I will send it in and see if I can upgrade into the elite 5. I think the SD card slot is built better than the elite 4. I really liked the elite 4 and was really bummed when I found out it wouldn't work after losing my rod. What are your thoughts about upgrading to the elite 5?


----------

